# Cages Only 1 (now closed)



## RaspberrySwirl

I've always enjoyedseeing photos of everyone's cages. I find it very interesting to seehow creative folks can be and how many different ideas there are. It'samazing to see what makes different bunnies happy! 

Sebastian in and indoor/outdoor bunny. Hewill get a bigger cage next spring but this one was built for his babymonths. It was built as much for his little girl as it was for him. Itis "her size" too. Note the shorter height, the ledge for her foot onthe end, the handle for her to lift the top, the "over the centerlatch" so the lid can't slam back down on her fingers, the wheels onone end so we can move it around the yard (better shade, views,fertilizer) and you can't see it but there is an extra brace across themiddle to support her weight so that when he doesn't want to be caughtshe can climb in to get him!

Here are two shots, one with topdown and one with top up.


----------



## pamnock

Photo of some of ourcages with auto water system . . .


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf's palace


----------



## pamnock

She simply must have one of the "doll house" typesheds converted to a little rabbitry for Sabastian. (hope hedoesn't mind a lot of pink and frilly curtains in hispalace). I always thought something like that would be cutefor my "little girl" (who's now 16)

Pam


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008

Pam how many rabbits do you have?


----------



## pamnock

We average about 130 - 150 rabbits.(Downsized from our previous residence where we also used to breed NewZealand Whites). We primarily now have Dwarf Hotots andHolland Lops with a sampling of many other breeds such as a CheckeredGiant, Silver Fox, Silver, Tans, Netherland Dwarfs, Mini Rex, LionHeads, English Spots, English Angoras and Himalayans -- Gosh did Iforget anyone :shock:

Pam


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008

Wow that is a lot of rabbits. You mustgo through a lot of food each day for 130 - 150 rabbits. Howmany rabbits did you have before? Do you spend your whole dayout in the shed? Robert


----------



## pamnock

We used to have 200+. 

We currently go through 700 lbs. of feed a month.

Chores are split up and we operate at maximum efficiency with an autowater system and taking turns feeding. The kids do most ofthe breeding, I'm the record keeper and spend about 20 minutes a daycleaning cages. Chores actually don't take as much time asyou would think.

Our "new" setup is in an existing barn and the interior is not yetfinished. We purchased 3 older homes and have sunk all ourmoney into those :? Below isour old rabbitry (the New Zealands werein the large building to the left of it) which has now been convertedinto an apartment by the new owners.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

_(We used a water based paint on both cagesbecause the wood was old and would not have lastest long. We don't havethe time or resources to build a new cage every 2 or 3 yearseither.)_

The first cage, before Mocha and Spice started fighting. It's an oldpicture, we added more doors and an insulated box inside the enclosedpart later.






Newest cage_ (divided down the center, made out of an old wooden garage door)_


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Here's my rabbitry set-up:
Located in a 8x12 pre-built shed modified for the rabbits





A look as you open the doors...notice the nice screen doors! (Half are on automatic watering system)










This is an older picture but my rabbit barn floor has since becomenasty (paint peeling) but there is now another cage on this 'stack'





The Grooming Station


----------



## dmmcnair

I am redesigning my cagesto include a "barn" and a fence to enable the bunnies to freerange onthe lawn and still remain safe. We live in the back countryand have coyotes and racoons and snakes etc, so I have to make theirenclosure as sturdy as possible. These are their cages rightnow. Hopefully their new setup will have the automaticwatering system. So far I can't find the components anywherearound here, so I guess I'll have to order it online.


Ella, Jenna, and Lexi live in this 10'x1 1/2'cage. I am revamping it to make it wider. Don'tmind the names on the doors. The gals have been moved aroundand the guinea pigs used to share quarters with the gals.Sadly we lost one guinea pig , and our remaining Madison has sincelost her mind!


----------



## pamnock

Dwarf_Angel,

The floor of our other rabbitry was stained wood. Under thecages, I used inexpensive black roofing felt that could simply bethrown out every year and new stuff put down. I duct tapedthe edges down.

Pam


----------



## pamnock

dmmcnair,

We cannot view your photos. To upload directly from your harddrive, use the "browse" option for 1 upload per post. To postmultiple photos from the internet (not your hard drive), use the littleicon to the right of the "quotes" icon.

Try again using the "browse" button.

Pam


----------



## Lissa

Lenci's cage...


----------



## dmmcnair

Okay Pam, I will have three more posts for my pics. I guess I should get a website for all my pics huh? 

Here is the back of the girls' cage. Iused those panels that you can get at Target with zip ties.These are sturdy little panels for the smaller rabbits. Ialso use the panels for Bubba's door, it's much easier than making adoor.


----------



## dmmcnair

This is Bubba'scage. It is 4'x3'x3' tall. The plastic bags stapledto it are from a huge rainstorm we had the other day. I useplastic bags stapled around the cages to keep them dry. Bubba also hasa mat on the cage floor to rest his weary feet from the wirefloor. The floor is reinforced with metal poles so it doesn'tsag under his weight. The mat has been moved to the enclosure(below) to save him from wet feet from the dew.


----------



## dmmcnair

This is their freerangeenclosure. As you can see, it is temporarily covered bywhatever we had on hand so Bubba won't jump out. He isnotorious for escaping! He likes it better in here than in hiscage.


----------



## dmmcnair

Okay folks, last one!


In the pic above you can't really see Bubba relaxing in his box.


----------



## Stephanie

My husband and I recently made this cage, usingthe wire from Chompers's old cage that we broke down. Our bunnies areindoor buns and the cage door is open for them to come and go as theyplease (I'm home all day to keep an eye on them.) Since this photo hasbeen taken, we've lowered the shelf a bit, as Chompers was having ahard time getting down fromit. I got to thinking of older ageand if he starts getting arthritis (Abby too for that matter.) 

Our buns LOVE their new home and spend most of their time inside ofit,even when we leave the door openfor them.


----------



## Stephanie

Here's a side view of the cage, they have windows on both sides.


----------



## pamnock

Wow! Looks like everyone has some very pampered rabbits!!!

Pam


----------



## gjsara

here is a picture of lylas old cage her new one looks the same only much larger


----------



## babydoshia

I just took these real quick, but this is thecage I will be using for my FG. I know that it's small for anadult but it will only be used at night for sleeping so it should beok. And, if not, I can always geta biggercage. The food area got cut off but there is a water bottle,food dish, and hay rack in the corner. 

Oh and that carpet wont be put in with the bun untill it's littertrained, but I have it in there for now. While littertraining I'll be using carefresh if your wondering.



Here are the pics


----------



## alexandra

That's my bun's cage!


----------



## alexandra

And that's him inside it.


----------



## theilian

Manny won't come out because she's mad at me. (After she chased my cavies, I locked her for 30 minutes.)


----------



## Bobalop

RaspberrySwirl* wrote:*


> I've always enjoyed seeingphotos of everyone's cages. I find it very interesting to see howcreative folks can be and how many different ideas there are. It'samazing to see what makes different bunnies happy!


Second time of trying LOL, hete that when you type out a message and itall goes higgledy piggedy and you lose it. Just a few lines to say thatthis thread was a great idea and it has been interesting seeing all thedifferent set ups. I will try and post some of my old rabbirty picturesat the weekend. Not that easy as my old PC and I are going through adivorce at the moment and she is not communicating very willingly withnew PC in my life ;-)

Pictures to follow will be of my remodeled bunny shed - still workingon moving doors and windows at the moment so any ideas for interiorswould be most welcome! My kids came up with rope walks and rope swingswith carrots attached. Like that was helpfull!

Best wishes Bob


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I think ropewalks/swings with dangling carrots is a _fabulous_idea!

Your kids probably have it handled, but if they needany ideas tell them not to forget the lookout tower, andmote!


----------



## m.e.

Normally, my bunnies have a crate in my room withan excersise pen attached to it. Since we're fostering these kittens,they've been moved to just a crate in my sister's room (the tarp is toprotect her carpet, I have tile flooring):
















It's nice and clean, because they're outside in their excercise pen:






~M


----------



## u8myhouse

This is their cage when it's closed...








And this is it when it's open, my neice is a bit of a ham and came running when she saw I had the camera out...






~Christine~


----------



## pamnock

m.e., the images are not showing up. ImageStation might not allow remote linking.

Pam


----------



## u8myhouse

They show up when you right-click on them and tell them to show picture.

~Christine~


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

No they don't.


----------



## u8myhouse

I don't know... They did when I did it.

~Christine~


----------



## u8myhouse

Here are m.e.'s pictures.





















~Christine~


----------



## AnnaS

After looking at the cages I definitely thinkthat our cage is small. Where can I buy a new cage and how much does itcost aproximately?


----------



## pamnock

Thanks for posting those Christine -- now the original photos posted are showing up. Neat set-up m.e.!

Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:shock:I need the "Beware of Attack Rabbit" sing!


----------



## angoralover

AnnaS,

The price of a cage or a hutch usually ranges from $20-$700 in Canadiandollars. If you have a petsmart or any local petstore in your area,they usually sell really good hutches andcages.....but theydo seem to be very expensive tho. You can always make your own largeindoor hutch for your rabbit too. Here is a website about rabbit cagesand hutches: 

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rabbits/a/rabbithomes.htm

Hope the infohelps!Cassandra


----------



## pamnock

Always keep a close eye on rabbits in the outdoor"playpens". They can climb the sides (if so inclined) or digunder the fence.

Pam


----------



## m.e.

Yes, luckily for us, the bunnies do not climb,jump, or dig. They seemtoo preoccupied with eating the copiusamounts of clover growing on the lawn. Besides, they're never outsidewhen we're not around.

BTW, I figured out what the problem with the photos was, and I'll fix it when I get the chance.

~M


----------



## LuvaBun

I've eventually managed to upload pics of mycage. Pernod and Perry are only put in at night, as they haverun of the house/garden during the day, but it is kept open so they canget to hay and water and (most important) litter box. My husband madeit and it is 4ft x 3ft. They only use the top hutch when they want abreak from each other. It is easy to dismantle and assemble and we takeit with them when they stay with my friend when we are on holiday.



















They always sleep in this corner


----------



## pamnock

I really like the set-up that Pernod and Perry have!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn

Wow! What beautiful homes your rabbits all have.


-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

*pamnock wrote: *


> I really like the set-up that Pernod and Perry have!
> 
> Pam




Thanks Pam. I think they like it too, although they sometimes need somepersuading to go in at night - Jan


----------



## babymommy

I just ordered a new cage off thewww.petwerks.com website.I can't wait to get it. The cage I have now is the basicstarter cage and Baby has just outgrown it. I'll takepictures once it arrives.


----------



## m.e.

The Leith Petwerks condos are gorgeous. If I actually had that kind of money (darn college!) I would get one for my bunsters.


----------



## babymommy

Believe me, I don't have it eitherreally. Credit card purchase, that I probably should'nt havedone. But I'm 31 years old, and still a bit spoiled by mydad. And it helps that my dad is a major animallover. All i had to do to get 1/2 the money from him was sayBaby is growing out of her current cage and I'm broke and it was a donedeal.


----------



## Stephanie

Wow, that cage is going to be so awesome!!! Your bun is going to be so happy, Babymommy. 

Also, I really like that hay ball, Luvabun. My rabbits would reallylike something like that, although I haven't seen one anywhere aroundhere. We want to change what we're using for their hay, but haven'tfound a solution yet.


----------



## LuvaBun

Stephanie, I got the hay ball mail order from a UK company, but I checked and you can get them from Busy Bunny
http://http://www.busybunny.com/baskets/

Jan


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

Ok, everyones rabbits have cool homes. lol. Mine are CRAP! haha but, here's kinda some pics. Meg and Pep have the same cage.













They're not big cages, but...they don't seem to mind. Its just for sleepin' and eatin' anyway. lol.


----------



## lostmahal

this is a little off topic but i just noticedeveryone has their bunny's waterbottle on the outside of the cage. andihave mine placed on the inside LOL. hmms


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

double Hmmmm, mine is on the insidetoo.......



Hubby says ours won't fit on the outside because of the size of theholes in the wire. We've never had any trouble thisway....


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

bumping for Bunny_Mad


----------



## lynanne




----------



## lynanne

*pamnock wrote:*


> Always keep a close eye on rabbits in the outdoor"playpens". They can climb the sides (if so inclined) or digunder the fence.
> 
> Pam


Or unfortunately, your neighbor's cat can climb INTO the playpen andhurt your baby!I'll never let my Nemo outside again; forever an indoorbunny when he gets better!


----------



## Elf Mommy

My waterbottleactually is made to lean away from the cage when hung ...on theoutside... to prevent the rabbit from chewing on the bottle. I'm notthinking my mellow Elf would bother chewing on it, but from the soundsof that, I do believe my bottle was designed to hang on the outside. Ihad two waterbottles for her before that hung down from the top of hercage, so they were inside bottles. Sometimes Elf goes nuts withdrinking water, so my new bottle holds a 1/2 gallon. I'm sure thatshe's good for the day, even when she's really thirsty. She's neverfinished it in a day, yet.


----------



## PeanutsMom

Here is my rabbit cage set-up. There is nobodyliving in there- yet!! On Thursday (September 9th) I am adoptingPeanut. Her cage is ready for her.








I made the door on the top of the cage myself, it is a pain only havingone door- so I have to lay on the ground to reach inside, and my armscan't reach to the back of the cage- so I made a top door for myconvience.


----------



## Meganc731

Here's the cage we built for Mr. Wiggles. Wesince built a platform and raised it off the floor about 14 inches. Iwas surprised the other day when he jumped back in on his own. It'sgreat because I can store his feed in a bin under his cage now, insteadof having this HUGE bag sitting in the middle of my kitchen floor! Theonly problem so far has been that he digs at the carpet, so I've comeup with a new plan, I'm going to make him a "mattress pad" using thestuff they make lap pads out of for babies and some real heavy flannel.We'll see how that works. Once I get his cage modified I'll take newpics again. 

Megan








Mr.Wiggles Cage&lt;-- once you're there,click on the pics and it will pull up a full size album.


----------



## Auntie Nae

This is the cage that my husband and I built forFuzzButt &amp; Biscuit! It took us a whole weekend, butit turned out just like I imagined it would and the girls love theirhome!! Each side is a double-decker that has a door betweenthe 2 cages on each floor. During the day they have all 4sections to share and at night we close those 2 doors and the girlseach have their owndouble decker. We have to dothis because at feeding time (night) Biscuit will eat her food then goover and eatFuzzButt's!


----------



## m.e.

You built that?! It's awesome! Nice job 

Curious as to where you got some of the materials, like the tray, door latches, or plastic strips?


----------



## dootsmom

This is a picture of cage/cages I built four 4 of my buns.

http://xanthus.net/jim/images/cage1.jpg


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

really great cages you guys! I love looking at everyone elses stuff!


----------



## dmmcnair

Well, here is the new cage for Ella andOzzy. I am forever trying to perfect my bunnies'homes!!! For some reason, I'm just never satisfied!!!! Ineed a bigger house!

It's a side by side. Each bun has 3'x2 1/2' floor space andit's 3' high. The drop pan was made from coroplast (it'scheap, and light and waterproof). The pan is hinged in the back so thatthe front drops down for easy cleaning. I use puppy pads init to absorb the wet stuff. I am going to add some perchesfor them later. The top is open.


----------



## dmmcnair

And I know this is a bunny forum, but I justfinished Madi's new habitat. There are two sides to it sinceI plan on getting her some friends. One side is for the boysand the other side is for the girls. Madi just moved in thismorning and she seems to be enjoying it, although she won't go to thesecond story.


----------



## Auntie Nae

*m.e. wrote: *


> You built that?! It's awesome! Nice job
> 
> Curious as to where you got some of the materials, like the tray, door latches, or plastic strips?


Thanks! We had fun building FuzzButt &amp; Biscuitscage! We got the wire, trays, clips, resting boards &amp;urine guards all at our local Tractor Supply (where else )!The latches, plastic strips and floor supports came from Bass Equipment&amp; Da-Mars Equipment!


----------



## Elf Mommy

BUMP for bunsforlife


----------



## bunsforlife

Hehe thanks Elf =D Man we do have some creative bunnybuilders!


----------



## Emmits_mom

I am looking at all of these other cages withenvy. The cages we have are smaller compared to otherpeoples, but they are good for our needs for now. When wemove into our new place when we are married, we're planning on lettingAmelia be a total house bun because she is so good at not chewing onwires. 

Emmit can't be let out when we can't watch him because he is SObad! They both just love their cages though. Herethey are. I love it. Emmit is giving me the look of"why don't you just put that camera away and notice how cute I am solet me out!" And Amelia is licking her cage (which she does often, andto everything inside her cage). Emmit now also has a newledge in his cage next to her ledge.


----------



## m.e.

Okay, here's Rex and Peanut's new cage in myroom. They're out and about when I'm home, and once I completelybunny-proof my room, they'll be out all the time. The cage is nice andbig, was very easy to assemble, has a large door and a plastic drop pan(no rust!) and was only $76 with s/h. Not bad for a college student ona tight budget


----------



## Fergi

Wow! I mean wow! It is amazing how many peoplehave spent so much time to ensure their buns every comfort! All thecages are awesome and any bun would be lucky to live in any of them. Mybuns are currently stacked with Ben's on the bottom and Fergi's on top.Fergi has a peice of plywood under her as well as a shower pan linerfor easy cleaning. It is so funny to watch her try to dig up the showerpan liner. So far she has no luck. I do plan on replacing the bottomsof their cages as soon as I can afford the coroplast. It seems to be abit more expensive up here. And yes that is an empty twelve pack ofbeer in her cage and one of coke. I stuff them with newspaper to beripped and shredded. Ben's is shoved into an empty rice crispie box.It's nice to know that I reduce, reuse, and recycleI try togive my bunny's as many things to play with in their cage's as possibleto avoid mental and physical boredom. Fergi has a four foot apple woodbranch on her upper level that she has been working on for awhile. Theyeach have a baby activity blanket that they don't chew on and I washregularly. Anyways, here's their cages.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Fergi

That was Fergi's and this is Ben's

I had to put plastic tarps up on my walls because Fergi was sprayingurine on the walls. It was pretty icky to clean so I just bought cheapplastic painters tarps and change itas needed.


----------



## SLRabbits

Lol, pamnock, I sent a photo of your cages to myaunt and uncle and said your now emty barn is going to look like this,my aunt said my uncle just shook his head, lol! We are in the processof building 30x something ftpolebarn which is beingused to what we can't fit in the garage/hunting junk/rabbits (it willbe built into two sections with a wall divider between hunting storageand the rabbits). I told them in no time I will have that barn filledup so we won't even have room for the camper. His reply was he hadbetter get some rabbits to eat out of this *rolls eyes*. He ishilarious, he tries to act all macho like he doesn't care about theanimals, and then you see him carrying Cricket (our min pin) in hisarms talking baby talk.

Anyways.. I don't have my cages up yet, no that they are much to lookat. And the barn isn't done (should be done in 2-4 weeks), but I willbe sure to post pics when it's done. I can't believe how awesome someof your guys' cages are! ^^

~Nichole


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Thought I betterupdate Sebastian's Condo photos! It has a coroplast bottom in it now,but don't have any better photos. I built this so that he could come infor the winter. His outside hutch is pictured at the beginning of thisthread. Oh, I've also taken out the carpet and snuggly petbed.....and replaced them with natural corn husk mats. Just don'twant to take a chance with a bunny eating stuff that's bad for them!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## mambo101

This is the first time I've seen this thread. Our bunnies are truly spoiled, but they deserve it.

I'll post a Stephie cage photo this weekend.


----------



## Fergi

*Bumping for Lucy/Thumper*


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

This is my current setup







Panda relaxing in her luxury suite.




A front shot of my Rabbitry.





Newer pictures will be added when we're settled in our new home.

~Sunshine


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*that is the smallest bunny i have ever seen... *





*gjsara wrote: *


> here is a picture of lylas old cage her new one looks the same only much larger


----------



## Carolyn

Don't let the avatar block fool you.The Missus and I are spending the New Year Holiday with Carolyn and itis easier to use her workstation.

Some of you may recall my mentioning of the Safe House used to harborour free-ranging buns from potential predators, real orimagined. Here is a picture of same.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn

For easy access and cleaning purposes, the roofis removable. Please note there are two vestibules, one room,and a loft. All entrances/exits are in contraposition forelimination of drafts and/or predator confusion. 

The system seems to work well. 

Buck in Tucker Town


----------



## Elf Mommy

And they have their own little wreath too!!! Awww! I love it!


----------



## Carolyn

I have mentioned my hutches in thepast. This post and the next few will give views of the hutchdesign. Please note opening top and front,wheels,ample overhang of roof, corrogated plastic roofing, separatecompartments, J-Feeder and hayrack in sleeping compartment forprotection from weather, and stain in lieu of paint for ease ofapplication and maintenance. Lattice work is for asthetic andstructural support. No lattice on front in order to precludebun(s) from eluding my grasp when it is time to return tohutches. 

I installed a thermometer in order to monitor inside temperatures. 

Buck in Tucker Town

* * * * * * *

Sorry Folks, I don't know how to post more than one picture at a timewith MS Editor. Will follow up in Raspberry Swirl'sinstructions. Thanks so much, Raspberry, for helping us allout by writing that.





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

This hutch is a commercially available one, whichI rebuilt to make more efficient by adding wheels, sleeping box,lattice work, and corrogated plastic roofing. It still hasshortcoming due to its original poor design, but it is spacious enoughto house Calbert and Missy.

Buck


----------



## Bobalop

Top Banana! I am really impressed with thehutches. Here in the UK it is hard to relate to your methods of housingas it is for you to relate to ours (Does that make sense)?. Howeverthat is one of the most logical, practical and attractive hutches Ihave seen pictured  and I am sure will be copied!! Well done.





Bob


----------



## Delphinum

Buck, can you build me a shed please?!Your hutches areso pretty and we needto do some bun shuffling now we have babies!

I'm going to have to talk to the old man and get him to build me a couple.

Ang xx


----------



## Carolyn

This is TuckerLane.



Buck Jones rebuilt Tucker and Fauna's cage this weekend.You'd never know that the work he did wasn't original to thecage. It's amazing. He switched the side thenestbox was on, and put in a front door for Tucks so that he can hop inand out. Fauna enjoys the ramp. 

Can't tell you how excited I am to have a front door on thecage.



Thank you,Buck!!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm making my honeydo list right thismoment....



Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy

What did the door the cages are covering up USED to go to? hehe


----------



## Carolyn

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> What did the door the cages are covering up USED to go to? hehe




There wasn't a side-door. It only opened from thetop. I used to have to take the nestbox off and attach theramp. Buck also made the ramp for the two of them.Tucker _loves_ it!





-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What did thedoor the cages are covering up USED to go to? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a side-door. It only opened from thetop. I used to have to take the nestbox off and attach theramp. Buck also made the ramp for the two of them.Tucker _loves_ it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...

I think we're asking about the door *behind* thecage. The one with the OZ poster on it? My bunnie room has a door thatused to be a closet before it got blocked in. At least I think it was acloset :?.

Jim


----------



## Carolyn

Ohhh!! 

That leads into a hallway. I just go around the other way if I need to.



-Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

*Reconfigured the bunny's cage, here's the new look:












I'm interested in attaching a nest-box to the side. How exactly would I do that?*


----------



## Elf Mommy

bump


----------



## NightPoet00

Can we sticky this? It took me quite some time totrack it down, and during my search I saw that many other people weretrying to find the same thread. Just a suggestion!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Wow! You all have awesome cages! It makes me want to make a cage for Wrigley!


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Here is Wrigley's current cage. I want to make a new one for him soon!


----------



## dreamgal042

i gotta post Ivory's cage, even though you guys have prolly already seen it 





sincethen, we've added a sign, and changed the food thingy (blue) since itdidnt work =\




theresthe sign, and the bowl, and the baby




close up of the sign




closeup of the food, the baby, and the toy


----------



## Lassie

what does that mean auto water?


----------



## dr_peter_kraz

Here is a Pic of Fayes cage(the doors are always open)


----------



## dr_peter_kraz

Well its in my bedroom so I've got to make it festive


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

bumping up for Em


----------



## gjsara

heres lylas cage


----------



## Em

this is where my baby lives


----------



## Em

heres another pic of austins hutch


----------



## Em

here is the last one


----------



## VNess2010

GJSara-

Hi! I used to have that exact cage for my new bunnyCosmo. I really couldn't stand that cage, it was very loudwhen you closed the top shut and I could tell Cosmo was really feelingcramped. Since then I have gotten him a big two story cagewhich him and myself are both fully enjoying! What are yourfeelings about this cage? Does it work well for you and yourbun?

-Vanessa


----------



## VNess2010

This picture of Cosmos cage is also in my "Checkout my new baby Cosmo" post...but I thought I'd put it here aswell....you know....


----------



## NightPoet00

Here's how my cage is coming. What am I doingwrong? This took 2 packages of crate pieces, and it still wasn't enoughto add a third level! Any tips, please??


----------



## *nepo*

Wonderful cages, now I'm jealous!


----------



## gjsara

*VNess2010 wrote: *


> GJSara-
> 
> Hi! I used to have that exact cage for my new bunnyCosmo. I really couldn't stand that cage, it was very loudwhen you closed the top shut and I could tell Cosmo was really feelingcramped. Since then I have gotten him a big two story cagewhich him and myself are both fully enjoying! What are yourfeelings about this cage? Does it work well for you and yourbun?
> 
> -Vanessa




hi van lyla is a dwarf so she dosent need so much room your bun looks like hes a 

little bigger, lyla dosent seem to mind her cage shes not in there a whole lot, there is 

two sizes of that cage and i have the bigger one for her and the smaller for my 

guinea pig. i like them because not alot of mess. also their is a space issue my 

boyfriend and i live in a townhome its nice just very small lol. maybe when we buy a 

house and the pets have their own room then we'll get her another cage but like i 

said she really dosent seem to mind

sara


----------



## Elf Mommy

bump


----------



## 

I HOPE IVE PRESSED THE RIGHT REPLY BUTTON ELF MOMMY 

I JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT A LOVELY CAGE YOU HAVE 

WHERE GID YOU GET IT 

VARNA XXX


----------



## Elf Mommy

Well, I started building it, and my husband took over. 

This is the website I used as directions to build the cage (along with looking at other cages people built on this website).

http://www.michiganrabbitrescue.org/condo.htm

Elf really loves her cage. Even when I let her roam around, I oftenfind her chilling on the top shelf or stretched out along the bottom ofthe cage. I feel better having her in it because she can stretch out somuch, out and up. I just added a mirror yesterday, but she doesn't seemto be too interested in her reflection yet. 

I hope that helps! It's a wonderful way to give your bun some extra freedom, even when caged!

Minda


----------



## bunnylover78642

I own 1 dutch and 1 mini-rex. Their cages seem tosmall for them. They have a house, litter box, toys, food bowl, andwater bottle in their cages. We are making them a new cage but we werewondering how big we should make it. They live outside and need awooden cover or something. Another thing is the Dutch is pregnant. Iwould like to get them some more toys but they don't have enough room.They are in their cages for at least 9 1.2 hrs because I am in schoolthen. Then I come home do hw and then get them out to play with. Thebottom of the cage right now is wire. We dont have any thing done yetso the more suggestions the better.

Joscelyn

P.S. The Gemine(dutch) is 5 months old and Leo(mini-rex)is 3 months old.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Night poet, a second and closer look at your cageand I'm really liking how you used the NIC tiles to create the shelf onthe bottom. I think that is why you didn't have enough for the othershelves, though. Most people when they make the cages, put the tilesacross the sides that are 2 tiles wide--the sides. The tiles aresecured directly to the cage, without NIC tiles to support them. Somepeople don't put the cube squares on the bottom of the cage either (andchoose an alternate flooring) which gives them more tiles to use on theinterior of the cage.  Just some thoughts. You didn't do anythingwrong, you made a more stable shelf on the bottom level. 



Minda


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe

This is Samson's cage


----------



## bunnylover78642

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> I own 1 dutch and 1 mini-rex. Their cages seem to small forthem. They have a house, litter box, toys, food bowl, and water bottlein their cages. We are making them a new cage but we were wondering howbig we should make it. They live outside and need a wooden cover orsomething. Another thing is the Dutch is pregnant. I would like to getthem some more toys but they don't have enough room. They are in theircages for at least 9 1.2 hrs because I am in school then. Then I comehome do hw and then get them out to play with. The bottom of the cageright now is wire. We dont have any thing done yet so the moresuggestions the better.
> 
> Joscelyn
> 
> P.S. The Gemine(dutch) is 5 months old and Leo(mini-rex)is 3 months old.


Please Help me as soon as possible since I would really like to get them settled...


----------



## ariel

Bump for dl incognito


----------



## Flopsy

This is Flopsy's home. His two-story condo. They have a porch that they can jump on to get into the top.

-Ashley & Flopsy


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks for posting that picture, Flopsy!

I love that cage. 

-Carolyn


----------



## NightPoet00

ooh I want to build a little house for Winstonand Mabel to hide in. They need one sometimes...like when I vacuumedtoday, poor Winston seemed a little traumatized. He's fine now, thoughsnoozing away as usual!

Anyway, how did you make those houses, Flopsy? Or did you buy them? Reveal your secrets!


----------



## NightPoet00

These seem like great cages. Of course, I'm all set with my nifty andslightly precarious NIC cage (I just reinforced it with cable ties,thank goodness), but I drool over this every time I go to the petstore. Anyone have any experience with this one?


----------



## Flopsy

I saw that indoor cage at petco. I wanted it sooobad. But it would be a waste of money because Flopsy's not allowed inthe house anyway... but maybe I will buy it next hurricane season.Thats when he stays in his small baby cage in the garage. Maybe I canput that cage in the garage. Hmmm, I like that idea.

http://www.petsmart.com/media/ps/images/
products/detail/standard/September04/7738_3c6b5.jpg

-------------

-Ashley


----------



## Buck Jones

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> These seem like great cages. Of course, I'm all set with my nifty andslightly precarious NIC cage (I just reinforced it with cable ties,thank goodness), but I drool over this every time I go to the petstore. Anyone have any experience with this one?


No, but I don't see any door that permits the rabbit to enter and exit,with a ramp you must provide, unless you are going to pick him up andreturn him to his cage each time you let him out.

The nest box end obviously opens, but then you still need to remove andreplace the next box each time you let the bun out. Carolyn'scage for Tucker had a similar next box opening only that required herto do that until I added another "door" to the cage.

Tray arrangement is kind of funky. Why twopanswhere one would function just as well? Are those inclinedtrays over the pans to direct refuse into the pans or"covers?" In any event, they seem redundant.

No room for a litter box should you desire to use one, in spite of theslotted floor, portions of which are not slit and might holdpoops/urine.

Pretty cage and I like the nest box idea and the castoring wheels, butthe whole package is not terribly efficient to my way of thinking.

Buck


----------



## VNess2010

Very true buck! At first glance, thatlooks like a high-tech cage...but I guess under an experienced eye, itreally may not be that efficient! That's some good cageevaluation if you ask me!

-Vanessa


----------



## chip1123

this is a modified ferret cage, they seem to likeit- plenty of room to run around in...lol. is this a good cage or dothey need more room?


----------



## zoecat6

A neigbor knocked on my door and asked if I wanted a cage that someonewas throwing away... I took one look in the back of his truck and saidyes. Whoever made this cage did a beautiful job and I amvery happy with it and so are my bunnies.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> A neigbor knocked on my door and asked if I wanted a cage that someonewas throwing away... I took one look in the back of his truck and saidyes. Whoever made this cage did a beautiful job and I amvery happy with it and so are my bunnies.


Wow! That is a nice cage


----------



## Meganc731

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> Aneigbor knocked on my door and asked if I wanted a cage that someonewas throwing away... I took one look in the back of his truck and saidyes. Whoever made this cage did a beautiful job and I amvery happy with it and so are my bunnies.




Wow that looks like a nice cage. The bottom of it looks really deep, isthere something under there? What is the floor made out of?

Megan


----------



## zoecat6

Actually the bottom is built up because they cutout an area that a litter pan fits in perfectly, that you canremove and clean. I have an extra pan in there because theyseemed to want to go in that spot also. Whoever made the cagedid a beautiful job on it and I am thrilled to have it. Mybunnies are never locked in and can roam my bedroom at will, penelopeonly goes in the cage to eat, but pepe almost never leaves thecage. I think for her it feels like a safe zone.


----------



## zoecat6

The cage floor is wooden, and I keep the bottomcovered with newspaper. I tried every kind of litter made fortheir pan including yesterdays news, but the prefer just plain oldnewspaper. I also have litter pans scattered around thebedroom in their prefered spots, and they use them when out of the cage.


----------



## chip1123

what did u guys think of my cage- is it big enough?


----------



## ariel

Yup Chip it's certainly big enough


----------



## RebeccaUK

I would say it's big enough Chip provided thatyou let your bunnies out for a few hours every day to runaround. It could either be in the house or in a safe area inthe garden where they can't get out and you can sit withthem. My bunnies stay in a big run during the day then everyevening they have the full run of my hallway and stairs - you shouldsee the Bunny 500's and binkying when they're there.


----------



## Carolyn

Bump for Alishia.

-Carolyn


----------



## EEEM

Here's Harold and Judy's condo. I love using the storage cubes. Twocubes high is perfect because I don't have to put a top on which makescleaning up a breeze. No crawling around on the floor and stretching toreach in through a door. It's also handy when trying to put the bunsaway for the night. I can close the door on one to keep her in while Isearch out the other and drop them in from the top. We've replaced thecardboard door with something more permanent. Judy chewed through it ina hurry!

The cubes are very inexpensive, easy to obtain, and work great(especially with pull-ties to reinforce). The floor of the cage is madefrom a length of plastic intended to be a protective layer for arolling office chair. The whole set up cost about $30 and it can berearranged in the future if our living space changes. I've also kept aferret in such a set up. In that case, a roof is a must, but it stillworked great.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

here's Bramble and Briar's hand-built cage:







Ellie


----------



## u8myhouse

This was built a little while ago, but I justremembered that I hadn't posted pictures of it yet.It's nottechnically finished yet, but it's livable.













~Christine~


----------



## bunnylover134

how much does a cage like white one cost?


----------



## ruka

What kind of flooring do you guys use for your cube cages? Is the cage easy to clean?


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I used Coroplast for the bottom of mine, but onthe upper floors, I used indoor/outdoor carpet. It cost me $3and it works great. I just cut it to size and placed it inthere. I can pull it out to clean any time I want. 

Laura


----------



## ruka

Coroplast sounds like a good idea. The thingabout carpet is my bunnies are not very good with litter training. Theyrefuse to use their litter box and mess around it. I'm afraid if I usecarpet, they might use that as a bathroom. What do you clean your cagewith? Any special cleaning solution?


----------



## VNess2010

Many people on this forum us a vinegar/watersolution to clean with...vinegar really helps get off dried urinestains....I use Natures Miracle cleaning solution...

I need to get some cloroplast..right now I just put recycled packagingpaper down...I can't put any carpet material in Cosmo's cage, becausehe'll chew on it...which is bad...

-Vanessa


----------



## ruka

Thanks for the tips. I'm planning to buy the materials tomorrow. The girls will be very excited to have a new home.


----------



## detonate

Hi. I just got a rabbit. I need a recommendationfor a good cage that will be very easy to clean and gives the rabbitenough space, maybe even have 2 floors. It probably would have to bewire because it will include a cleaning tray.

The cage will be indoor. My mom thinks the bunny smells and wants tokeep it outdoor, so that is why I want it easily cleaned. I don't wantthe bunny outside in nyc's fast changing weather. I will probablysooner or later have to give into my mom's demand and get a hutch too,so maybe you guys can recommend one of that too.

So far I think the nice ones are the Rabbitrail 2 level, but I don'tthink this one has a tray. The other is Wabbitat Midwest Rabbit Cage157 37W x 19D x 20H, but the floor seems to close to the wire ground,which doesn't seem sanitary for my rabbit. Thanks.

The sooner the better the reply, since the rabbit is now in a cardboard box. I really do want him out of that.


----------



## RusselandRoxy

Heres some pics of my cages, can i just ask how u put multiple images on one post. 

The small cage is Flops current cage but we are hoping to get himsomething better. The older cage with the run is russels which heshares with the guinea pigs. The newest cage with the house and run isRoxy's and her babies. In this pic she has been in the same positionfor a while because of her poorly leg. poor girl. She cant get up anddown so we have to move her! 

Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy

heres another


----------



## RusselandRoxy

And another, lol! spoilt rabbits!

Look at Roxy and her sad face


----------



## babybunnywrigley

Here are a few pics of Wrigley's most current cage...













I also use his old cage as his temp. cage when cleaning out his roomand I just built him a playpen for when he comes into mybedroom. 

Jenn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi Detonate! I'dsuggest you look through the entire "Cages Only" Post and see what typecage appeals to you. See what type cage you think you have the spacefor and you think would be easy to keep clean. 

I have an outdoor hutch for Sebastianwhich is used on nice days and primarily every day use in the springand fall. I believe it is pictured at the very beginning of this post.Then we also have an indoor Condo which is where he stays during hotweather and cold weather. The Condo is built with the wire storagecubes and is very inexpensive to build compared to buying a cage ofcomparable size. You can also change them around as you please. It ispictured in a couple different places in this post. 

We use Woody Pet for his litter box.There is a thread dedicated entirely to the Woody Pet product here onthe forum.It is absolutely the best litter box product outthere and there is NO odor problem when you use it. It is cheap, easyto use, and odor free. Much better than any kitty litter and muchbetter for a rabbit. Good Luck and Happy Researching!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## MysticFyre

Here's a cage that my parents and I built:




http://www.geocities.com/candchase/hutch0.jpg[/img[/url]]


----------



## EEEM

Bump for Kiwi


----------



## funbunbun

here is my rabbit condo it is 24 ft long and 4 feet back each cage is 2.5 feet by 4 feet and there are 9 cages total


----------



## JimD

***BUMP***


----------



## Cadburys_mom

bump for later reading


----------



## LoveMyBunnies

Here's our NIC cage, it is 3 cubes high, 2 deep,and 3 wide. they have coroplast on the bottom, and cardboard on theother levels, that gets replaced once a year (as you can see, it'sabout time to replace it again lol) There is a wood beam supportingeach major floor. The whole cage is assembled with cable ties. 





it was about $80 total. I vote this thread be stickied  it is very helpful! Lot's of great ideas!


----------



## irishmist

Finally got a pic of my cage... the bunnies onlyuse them for sleeping and eating and really enjoy the 2 levels whenthey are not speaking lol


----------



## cuddlexoverload

aw! look at them up there! so cute.


----------



## Meganc731

For more pics --&gt;OurCage is DONE!!!! - Rabbits Only Forum - - Rabbits Onlyforums


----------



## Saffy

BENJIi's new home (to be) ... it's bigger than it looks, honest! The little wooden tunnel he can hide under orclimb on top ... note the litter tray in the corner where he will keephis poos hopefully ! (he he) .... and there's apiece of carpet on the bottom of the cage for him to cozy up on !

ROLL ON TOMORROW !!


----------



## Rowena

Here is our buns temp cage. I made it when wegot her. Bought the rubbermaid thing from wal mart for the bottom,drilled holes and put the wire through them so it poked out on theoutside and bent them to hold it in place. Then wired the sidestogether. Im going to redo it something this weekend and maybe try tomake her a shelf or something too lol


----------



## DuncanTheDutch

Arwin's Cage 








Duncan's Cage


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Bumping for condo builders


----------



## ayglnu13

Haha oh my goodness how funny! Your bunny's cage bottom is my Flemish's litter box! 

What is one bunny's cage is another bunny's litter box!  

I also got it from Walmart 

~Amy


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Well, here is an 'updated' version of my rabbitbarn. It's been stained, new floor and more cages addedsince the last series of photos earlier in this thread. Oh yeah, andall cages now have urine guards! :ele:



:magicwand: After about2 weeks of work, here it be!






















This half of the barn are now on wheels and boy do I love it on this floor! 






There's another shelf of nestboxes but couldn't get it in the picture.


----------



## mambo101

NICE!:clap:


----------



## Meganc731

FANTASTIC job Dwarf Angel!!!! Looks GREAT 

Megan


----------



## bunnee mom

WOW....everyone has such great cages.There is no way I will ever let Ellie see this thread, she would runaway from home for sure!

:runningrabbit:



Actually....the little stinker hashad the run of our rec roomin the basement since we got her, and has now weaseled her way upstairsto the rest of the house, so I guess she's not so horribly mistreated:wink:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Do theBump!


----------



## Fluffy

heres my pics of my hutches and my rabbit run!! by the way all your bunnie and your cages are all gr8!!




FROSTYS HUTCH!!




MUFFIN N FLUFFYS HUTCH!!




THE RABBIT RUN!!




BUTTONS CAGE!

HOPE THE PICS ARENT TO BIG FOR YOU!!


----------



## mini lop luva

These are all my cages i have not got as many have some of you but oh well lol i only 14 reamber HA xx


----------



## Jenniblu

Here's Vash's cage:


----------



## Alley

I love the look of the cages with thelitter box, it made me think about going out and buying onefor my cage, it looks so much cleaner. I also like the outdoor cagesthat open right up on one side. Did anyone build there own? was ithard?


----------



## Bramble Briar86

~!~Bump~!~

Ellie


----------



## naturestee

I'm finally posting my cage pics on thisthread. This is Mocha's. It's your average petstore cage. I don't have a recent pic, but it now has a smallshelf running from the front to the back above the hay rack.






This is Loki's cage. It's an extra-large dog crate.You can see Mocha's cage next to it. As one of my coworkerssaid, it looks like Mocha got the short end of this deal. butif you compare body size to cage size, she wins. Loki willeventually get a shelf. the box was taken out until he useshis litter box more consistently. Eww, wet cardboard!


----------



## EEEM

Bump for Petunia


----------



## Trina

These is the cage of Emmy :


----------



## kelso

Here is Kelso's cage. I wish I knew about theNIC cubes before I invested in this $50 cage from Petsmart. I don'tlike it because, although it is definitely big enough, I don't think hegets enough exercise unless I let him out most of the day. The problemwith letting him out most of the day is that he is starting to chew onthe furniture (even though he has plenty of toys and I play with himoften) and he can't stay out while I'm not home. I'm going back toschool in a few weeks so he won't have much time out of his cage then.Plus, when he doesn't get enough exercise, he lets me know by doinglaps around his cage (which rattles horribly) at about 3 a.m. I thinkI'll invest in some NIC cubes after he recovers from his neuter nextweek.


----------



## Emmy-webby

I would agree with Kelso. I know Emmy's cage istiny, but she is mostly out for the day and is only put in when all thefamily is going to sleep.


----------



## trixybunny

This is Trixy in his cage. Just a simple Wabbitat, thelargest one of course! He is very content with it.He has a custom made cage box so the litter doesn't get everywhere.


----------



## juicyjuicee

Here's a pic of the new cage we built. The camera was crap and there was no flash, but you get the idea.


----------



## Nenelen

That's the Cage (I call it Bunnyflat):






That was the cage last summer, but now, there's a plushhouse (you can see it on the winter-picture) and a bigger toilette in it.



In the winter, the cage looks like this:








I made it by myself and a carpenter helped me with some things. It'smade of wood and has a glass-front, so my bunnies can look out 

On the left side is a little entrance, so my buns are able to go in and out whenever they want to.

The cage is on the balcony, so Bambi and Sammy stay most time out of the cage like this:


----------



## Boricua_bunny

I am going to build an NIC cage for my male minilop named Oreo, but I don't know what to put on the bottom of the cage.What type of material do you guys have on the bottom of your rabbit'scages?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Well here is SweetPea's cage along with her neighbors which are the guinea pigs














As you can see is SweetPea's cage is on the left bottom in a 2x4 and 2high. On the rightside of her cage is 2 2x2 for a single guinea pigmales that can not be paired. Just above them is a 2x6 cage for thefemale guinea pigs then just above them on the right side is another2x2 cage for the other single male as well. Pretty cool set up. Once wemove they all will be separated and SweetPea will get her 2x6 cageback. This set up is for temporary because My hubby's parents aremoving in when his mom gets out of the hospital.


----------



## Shuu

Click here for the cage building process.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I like the way you have the bottom of the cageset up for your buns. I know that when we move we are getting plywood,large castor wheels, and 2x4's so we can build the cage and be able tomove it around in the garage to clean the place up.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Shuu- i love your cage design!!And yourdirections page is very good..i might use some of your ideas..with theflooring and urine guard.


----------



## Krissa

Here's my cage, my husband and I built it. Its almost as tall as me.

http://www.trailsearch.org/bunny


----------



## HoneyPot

This is Cookie's cage. He has acardboard box house and a 'tent'that he spends lots of timein too, and he's allowed out of his cage for most of the day.Cookieloves his silly cage so muchhe spends all ofhis time in it with the door wide open. Then when we go toclose it up for the night, he gets mad.






Nadia


----------



## Johncdn

*Shuu wrote: *


> Click here for the cage building process.


*Shuu*, I noticed you and your father used the"Rubbermaid" brand cubes, but that you used cable ties insted of theconnectors in the kit. I built Willow's cage with the samecubes but with the connectors. Was there an advantage youfound with the cable ties or did you just perfer to build it that way?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I had cages built with just zipties. I liked itwith connectors because it makes it look sturdier and nicer. It is upto people though. From now on I am building cages with connectors andzipties. My cage is posted a few threads above you.


----------



## Shuu

*Johncdn wrote: *


> *Shuu wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for the cage building process.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shuu*, I noticed you and your father used the"Rubbermaid" brand cubes, but that you used cable ties insted of theconnectors in the kit. I built Willow's cage with the samecubes but with the connectors. Was there an advantage youfound with the cable ties or did you just perfer to build it thatway?
Click to expand...

I found the connectors difficult to use and because there would be somany corners with 3 panels it would've been too hard to try to get theconnectors to stay. Overall it saved us a lot of time and frustration.Also, the cable ties prevent any collasping when the rabbits arerunning around inside the cage and between floor. The actual connectorsthemselves don't provide much stability. I would suggest either onlyusing cable ties or using both connectors and cable ties.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is what I use both. I know what you mean bythem stupid corners. Ugh. I got new mesh grids and their connectors aremore stronger than the other grids connectors. I had to use a hammer topound them in.


----------



## ariel

Bump for Lisa T:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy

We used cable ties, but also used dowel rods forextra support. The cage has held up incredibly well under ourPalamino's weight!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I have a flemish and they get pretty heavy so I use connectors and extra zipties to support SweetPea's weight.


----------



## ariel

We used the connectors and zip ties together when we built Bindys condo, worked like a charm it's VERY sturdy!


----------



## Boricua_bunny

I am so excited. After saving up enough of myown money for the materials, my father, sister, and I will build an NICcage for my mini lop named Oreo. We are making the bottom of it as Iwrite this. I will try to post pics when we are done and when Oreo isinside enjoying his new palace.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh congrats on saving up. I can not wait to seehow nice it is. Good luck. I build cages all the time. lol. I did thepiggies, buns and the chinnies cages. Ugh what a work. We have boughtwell over 15 boxes of grids total. 5 boxes are the mesh grids and therest are the black grids.


----------



## Boricua_bunny

Sorry it took me so long to reply, but after Iwas done with the cage, I had to load it to my computer. After that Ihad school. I am a freshman in High School, so I was still getting usedto the transition. Anyway, here is Oreo's newly built cage!!:


----------



## Boricua_bunny

Here is Oreo lounging on the top floor of his new cage:


----------



## Boricua_bunny

Finally, here is a close up photo of Oreo givingme a look that plainly says " Let me rest in peace, I cannot bebothered by your measly problems". lol:





By the way, how can I post more than one picture on one post so I don'thave to do what I just did and create three different posts?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Go towww.photobucket.com. make up yourown account for free and upload your photos there. You can do as manyas you one by copying the url of the pics in photobucket and pastingthem here.

Can I borrow Oreo. Such a beautie and I love the colours/markings too.


----------



## naturestee

Why make an account? I usehttp://tinypic.com/ It's part of photobucket. Usethe IRL line (third). Just copy the line and paste, then hitthe preview button to make sure it uploaded correctly.


----------



## Nicky Snow

Here is Kweli's cage:









and Rue inside her cage:





Rue will not allow a litter box in her cage, and she likes to dig around her Carefresh!

Nicole


----------



## brensbunny

This is BB's home

Almost finished then finished


----------



## naturestee

Fey and Sprite finally got their new cage yesterday! These pictures are also in my homethread.





Empty cage- it looks so lonely!





Not lonely any more.










And a big thank you from Fey. She posed like this for the longest time, just gazing at us.

Cage stats: 2w x 4l x 2h with a 1x4 shelf. The floor is aconcrete/fiber board covered with peel and stick tiles that actuallyhave some traction. The shelf is covered withplywood. The cardboard tube was needed to keep the shelfpropped up.


----------



## nose_twitch

I forgot to post my cage in here. Thisis it. It's definitely not as spectacular as some of yours inhere, but I am proud that I figured out how to make those two woodensteps.

When I'm home, I just leave the sliding glass door open, so JJ can runaround inside (in thebunny-proofed living room andkitchen)and outside on the porch (which is borded up).


----------



## Elf Mommy

We use that same brand crate for our boxer.


----------



## nose_twitch

Yep, that's the one! I chose a dogcrate because the rabbit cages were all wire bottomed, and I wanted myrabbit to use the litterbox and have something smooth on hisfeet. Plus, the crate was deeper than the cages, so I couldmake steps for climbing.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm working on a new "ramp" for Elf's cage. Itwill be sort of like an enclosed staircase. I haven't quite finishedit, yet. Here is a picture of it "in progress." I'm hoping to finish ittomorrow.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Heres Lucy Nic condo, since the picture was taken ive added another side level on the left and the flooring is different.


----------



## Nicky Snow

bumping for me. i'm gonna atempt a nic condo this weekend.


----------



## Shuu

Here's Odin's cage when it was first made. Thatpanel holding the shelf will be removed this weekend and replaced witha dowel rod.


----------



## FlopsnWills

here's my boys' cages. not very creative,especially compared to all of yours! i tried the NIC pens, but didn'thave much success, i think dog crates are a better choice for the spacei have since my bedroom is tiny. charlies is the top and williams isthe bottom.


----------



## Tisha

Here is Mr. Lola's Cage:

Hanging out:





New Cage:





~Tisha


----------



## kgarver

here's the cage i built this week for my rabbit.actually the little cage in the front is his old one that i bought 2years ago. i wanted to keep it but add more space so i just combined itwith the new bigger cage. it works out great because he can go back andforth and he can poop in his old cage so i don't have to worry abouthim flipping a litter box over. (he loves to flip things over lol)

it was easy to make. i just used organize-it cubes (Target's version ofNIC cubes), cable ties, and some floor mats. so much cheaper and biggerthan the old cage. it's very sturdy too. it's so fun to see him runaround in it. he still hasn't laid down in the new part yet(think he's not too sure of it yet, lol) but he goes in thereand sniffs and jumps on the different levels. i'll get betterpictures of him and the cage soon.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

What a nice way to have an old cage connected to them cubes. Really nice job.


----------



## Nicky Snow

:bunnydance:for Bunman


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*dmmcnair wrote: *


> Ella, Jenna, and Lexi live in this 10'x1 1/2'cage. I am revamping it to make it wider. Don'tmind the names on the doors. The gals have been moved aroundand the guinea pigs used to share quarters with thegals.


do guinea pigs and rabbits get along? not in thesame cage or anything, but in the same house would they getalong?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

one of my christmas presents was a new cage forpeapoo... she stays upstairs sometimes and downstairs other times....mydad felt bad because i had to carry her cage up and down the stairs, sohe bought a cage for upstairs... heres peapoos first cage...itsdownstairs........ just ignore the box under it...lol..one of thewheels came off and i havent fixed it yet... i hate the box in it, butshe sleeps in it so i havent taken it out yet either until i get hersomething else


----------



## peapoo_bunny

heres peapoos upstairs cage...we havent put any of her toys and things in it yet


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I have 4 guinea pigs in thier own cage and ourflemmie in his own below them. It is not a problem having both in thesame room but not housed together in the same cage.

It is nice having 2 separate cage for each floor. Make sure you don'thave wired bottom for the guinea pigs or their foot will get stuck andbreak. Also it causes bumble foot too.

Hey your bun is cute.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I have 4 guinea pigs in thier own cage and our flemmie inhis own below them. It is not a problem having both in the same roombut not housed together in the same cage.
> 
> It is nice having 2 separate cage for each floor. Make sure you don'thave wired bottom for the guinea pigs or their foot will get stuck andbreak. Also it causes bumble foot too.
> 
> Hey your bun is cute.


thanks.. do you ever let them out together?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

When I used to have a mini lop yeah. They bothwere not a problem with the piggies. Just as long as you are supervisedwith them. Just never leave them unattended ever.


----------



## juicyjuicee

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> one of my christmas presents was a new cage for peapoo...she stays upstairs sometimes and downstairs other times....my dad feltbad because i had to carry her cage up and down the stairs, so hebought a cage for upstairs... heres peapoos first cage...itsdownstairs........ just ignore the box under it...lol..one of thewheels came off and i havent fixed it yet... i hate the box in it, butshe sleeps in it so i havent taken it out yet either until i get hersomething else




Those cages are really small....


----------



## kgarver

here's Sasha's cage again but I added a littleroof and another section in the front for even more floor space forhim. he seems to like it


----------



## Nicky Snow

kgarver- love the roof! Sully only had a roof on the side that his ledge is. what are you using for the bottom of the NIC part?

Nicole


----------



## kgarver

> kgarver- love the roof! Sully only had aroof on the side that his ledge is. what are you using for the bottomof the NIC part? Nicole


thanks 

I just bought 3 rugs and placed them side by side to look like one. Ididn't think that Sasha would try to eat the rugs but of course he didlol. Luckily the back of the rugs are this rubbery type material. So Iflipped them over so he won't ingest any rug fibers. Solvedthe problem and it's easier to clean and wipe down than the rug side.

I think I'm going to look for a large plastic mat or either a sheet of cloroplast soon to make things even easier.


----------



## Nicky Snow

thanks, right now Sully's cage is bottomless, but i'm looking for something to place underneath.


----------



## juicyjuicee

Heres a pic of the Cage w/ the attached Pen in our spare bedroom...






Just the Cage..






The Baby Boy...


----------



## bunnydude

Juicyjuicee,

You have one spoiled rabbit with a cage and pen like that. I have asmaller pen attached to my bunnies cage that was two nic cubes high,but recently Devon has been jumping out. So I will have to put screenover the top. Has anyone had success screening over an indoor pen?


----------



## BelovedBunnies

Well these were some cool pictures! ^^

This is my bun's cage just after we put the shelf in, hadn't put thegrips on the ramp yet: (We didn't bother taking out the hangy toys andwere too lazy to completely clear out the bottom before adding it inlol)






Though I don't know why we bothered building something with so much room, they're never locked in the thing lol 

Though currently my new rabbits are trading places daily with keiserand cygnus.....One day one pair is stuck living in the playpen  Thenext they've got free run of the room with the open dog crate....Thenback to the playpen


----------



## bunnydude

Hi guys,

I just finished some work on the cage today (I screened over the pen)Will it be enough to hold them in? I am concerned because Devon wasable to jump out of the pen before it was screened.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> one ofmy christmas presents was a new cage for peapoo... she stays upstairssometimes and downstairs other times....my dad felt bad because i hadto carry her cage up and down the stairs, so he bought a cage forupstairs... heres peapoos first cage...its downstairs........ justignore the box under it...lol..one of the wheels came off and i haventfixed it yet... i hate the box in it, but she sleeps in it so i haventtaken it out yet either until i get her something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cages are really small....
Click to expand...

shes only in them at night, or when im going to be gone forawhile....most of the time the cage door is open, and she can go in andout as she pleases......surprisingly even when the doors open she likesto spend most of her time in her cage or on your lap... some peopledont have room for gigantic cages in their house.... i dont


----------



## juicyjuicee

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Juicyjuicee,
> 
> You have one spoiled rabbit with a cage and pen like that. I have asmaller pen attached to my bunnies cage that was two nic cubes high,but recently Devon has been jumping out. So I will have to put screenover the top. Has anyone had success screening over an indoor pen?




I actually took the pen down today. It was just so big that i couldnteven walk in there, lol i'll probably end up putting it back up b/ci'll feel bad. Or i'll make it a tad smaller. Hmm i never had a problemwith Charlie jumping over the NIC's i also had it 2 cubes high.. Ithink the screen is a good idea though, what ever works!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

peapoo finally has somewhere she can be loosewhere i dont have to watch her all the time! yeah! its stillnot as big as i think it should be, but for right now this is the onlyplace i can put her


----------



## aurora369

After meaning to post pictures of my cage for ages, I'm finally getting around to doing it!

I have a NIC condo for Wildfire, and my room-mate helped me build astand for it so I can store my food, litter, and hay under thecage. It works out really well.











Here's a picture of the shelf inside, the mat is really chewed up now, I'm gonna have to replace it soon.


----------



## Bassetluv

I love looking at all of the designs of cages inthis thread, as there are so many great ideas! I'll add a pic of Raph'scage, though it's nothing impressive...lol. I thought I had somepictures of his outdoor cage in my album, but can't find them...so willhave to post them in the Spring when the weather clears and I can getsome proper pictures.

Here's a pic of the run outside where I used to put Scooby; Raph had free run of the yard while Scooby went in here:






And here is Raph's current home...my dog's crate. It's not very big; hesleeps in it during the day and has free run of the rest of the housein the evenings and all day/evenings on the weekends. Interestingly,even though Raph has access to all rooms in the house, he prefers tostay in the kitchen, hanging out around the outside (or sometimesinside) the crate. 






LOL...speak of the devil...just as I got ready to post this he wandered into the room...


----------



## m.e.

Here are some pics of Rex and Peanut's latest cage/pen setup. *Very* spacious, and easy to clean (which is good cause they trash it all too often :rollseyes


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Peanut is so light in colour that she was hard to spot in the pictures above. 

Rainbows!


----------



## juicyjuicee

Great setup m.e. May i ask where you got the pen from?


----------



## bunnydude

Very Nice:thumbup:blueribbon:


----------



## Dutches_Rock

Very cool!:bunnyheart


----------



## m.e.

Thanks  The rabbits definitely like it *

juicyjuicee wrote: *


> Great setup m.e. May i ask where you got the pen from?


 
They're dog excercise pens, I think I ordered them from Pet Edge: http://www.petedge.com/. There are a lot of different places you can buy them from though, and mine only cost $30 each.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Lucy's new cage setup






The floor i bought 2 rubbermaid hard plastic runners at walmart for 15.00 each. Its extemely easy to clean, just put in the tub and rinse it off. And it stays in place very good.


----------



## bunnydude

:bump
*bump* for Conejo


----------



## RebeccaUK

Benjamin and Twinkles outdoor run


----------



## RebeccaUK

And again but not in such heavy snow....

They go in this run during the day when I'm at work. They also have a three-storey hutch in the garage (No pictures of it yet) where they stay on a night and obviously they have free-run of the house when I'm home.


----------



## mattbeme

The cage is very pleasing on the eyes. you see less cage mesh and more of the rabbit. I find white or brightly coloured NIC cubes really stick out in a room.

The cage is very light, sturdy and cannot rust. It can be very easily carried outside or into the bathtub to be rinsed off if needed. Also, it could be brought outside as an outdoor pen. You will have to put more welded wire mesh on the bottom to prevent rabbit from digging under the cage to escape. 

I used 2x4" glvanized welded wire mesh. Most adults (maybe not dwarfs) should not be able to get their heads caught in it. 

3/4" aluminum tubing from Home Depot, Rona, Canadian Tire or other building centers or hardware stores.

2" corner brackets with small screws attach the tubes together into rectangles to form the frame.

The mesh is attached to these frames with plastic ties.

The lid sits on top and is hinged with pieces of wire.

The door is made of the mesh and locks with a spring and hook.

Litter box is Rubbermaid container ($4) and has 1/2" screen bottom which sits up 2" from the bottom. The litter is underneath to catch the droppings and urine which pass through easily. No more rabbit lounging in the droppings. Kitty litter can be used since the rabbit has no way of getting to it and eating it. This way a good clumping litter can be used to scoop up the urine clumps and the litter scoop will also pick up all the droppings while leaving the litter. This way the litter will last quite a while without having to be changed. Use a dremel type tool with a cutting blade to cut the side out or use a narrow saw blade such as a hacksaw blade. Sand the edge to take out sharp burrs.

Please let me know if you need more info. or pics.

Matt B.


----------



## Bunrab

Hi i really love ur litter tray idea. Been looking for one of such box to turn into a litter tray but always thought they are either too low or too high for the buns. Y didn i think of cutting up an opening. U mentioned that the box have a 2" lift up. Do u mean that the bottom of the box is a bit more narrow than the top so that wire mesh can sit easily? Be glabe if u can posta pic of the empty box so tat i can figureout how it's bottomlooks like.


----------



## mattbeme

the litter box is very cheap. $4 for the box and the mesh screen was about $5 for a 10 ft. roll I think. 
You can use the mesh to make more boxes for use around the house.

The box can easily be attached to the cage with perhaps a piece of wire but Sam never moves it around.

The wire mesh bottom in the box has the edges turned down 3" so it simply rests on these edges which raises it up 3".Notice that the corners have been cut back. That is, that the turned down edge does not go all the way to the corners. This makes it fit better since the box corners are rounded. Make sure that there are no pieces of wire sticking out which could cut the rabbit. Use a straight edge like a board to fold the mesh.It fits very tight so Sam can't pull it out but he never seems to try anyways.It could easily be attached more securely if one needed to.I could come up with a way to do this if someone needed it to be more securely attached if cat litter is being used and you don't want the rabbit to eat it, which could kill it.


Feel free to ask for more help.
Matt


----------



## BDSnareDrummer

I bought a cage, but i will move my bunny out of it, and put my turtle in it. My uncle is a carpenter, so I'll ask if he can help me build a sick cage for the little guy.


----------



## Just Jack

that litter box really does seem like a great idea. I'm going to try and make one myself soon. The only question I have is where did you get that small wire mesh? Was it Home Depot as well?


----------



## Just Jack

Finally I can contribute to one of these Photo Phile threads 

Earlier today I practically completed putting together the cage for my soon to arrive bunny friends. I still need to fix up the front door and "sky light" and trim up the supports for the 2nd floor and extra step.

Then I just need to put in some bunnies in there to make everything that much better.

So without further ado, I present "The Bunny Mansion"!





complete with Super Bunny Look-out!





extra bunny step









and the first floor


----------



## naturestee

Very nice! Those will be some spoiled bunnies!

What did you use for the floor?

P.S. You may want to add a door to the second level. Otherwise you'll have a heck of a time cleaning it.


----------



## Just Jack

Thanks! They will most certainly be spoiled. This I can guarantee!

the flooring is a Rubbermaid floor mat that I bought from Office Depot. It's what my family has used for years to line the floor near the bird cages. It's a lot easier to clean their droppings off of it rather than carpet.

And the panel that is right in front of the "Super Bunnny Look-out" isn't actually attached. I either plan on making it a door too like the front one or triming down this one plank of wood I have and placing it their instead. I did make this thing so I would be able to reach every single inch of the inside.


----------



## VNess2010

Here's a pic of Willow's cage:







And here is a picture of Willow and Cosmo..sadly, this is about the closest these two get...






-Vanessa


----------



## Kristinpsc

I love everyones cages its so fun to see what everyone else has come up with. On Max's cage i got a rug from home depot and flipped it over so the rubber part is face up. I see that a lot of you have put some sort of plastic down or tile, doesnt your bunnys slip and slide on that. Cause when max goes in the kitchten tile, she slides all over the place. Im asking cause i am looking for an alternative to the flipped over rug im using (that now has holes in it thanks to Max).


----------



## naturestee

You can find lino and tile that is less slippery. The typical shiny stuff is awful, but the non-shiny textured stuff works pretty well. Or you can do like Just Jack and get an office mat.


----------



## Kristinpsc

I finally got a few more pictures, heres the cage we built, you can kinda see the holes Max made in the rug underneath.


----------



## bbgrl20

Here's my little Mocha's cage, I'm not done with it yet still need to finish the top and maybe add some more levels. Does anyone have any suggestion on what toys to put in there that rabbits seem to like most, I'm at a lost! Thanks


----------



## naturestee

James and I were so excited to post these picsbut the board was down.:X Anyway, we refloored the bunny roomand used all the space but a small walkway to make pens for the bunsout of NIC cubes. So now each pair has a pen that's about 5squares by 4 squares with a really nice shelf each. How coolis that?





Fey and Sprite's pen.





Mocha and Loki's pen.





I can lay down in there!

They all have more stuff in there now- more toys and boxes andsuch. But the in-laws took my camera on vacation, so you'llhave to wait.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

hmmm...i cant remember if i ever posted this in here...but peapoo finally got a better cage a few wks ago!

well here it is... it has eight shelves for her to play on!


----------



## NZminilops

This is Ginernuts new outdoor hutch


----------



## NZminilops

Pic #2


----------



## NZminilops

And the back end.


----------



## Silverie

Ahhh so it was you that got that hutch!  poston the other site and tell us how it's going, do your bunnies love itor what?


----------



## monis

Wow, what an interesting thread this is! Loveseeing pics of others solutions - lots of creative people in here  Imade a cage a week ago, it took me 2,5 days to build it, but I waspretty happy with the result, making it worth all the effort! Balderseems to ejoy spending time in it too, so... I'm happy when he is happy The lenght is 160 cm, depth 60 cm and height is 60 cm and 90 cm.Here are som pics:

Under construction:







The final result:








Balder in his new cage:


----------



## Eve

Wow, that is an awesome cage monis! It looks like heaps of fun, your bun must love it!


----------



## naturestee

Monis, that cage is so cool! :bow


----------



## monis

Thank you for your compliments  He seems likea much more happy guy after leaving his much smaller and boring petshop-cage and moving into this one. Knowing that rabbits are preyanimal and can get uncomfortable if the cage is too spacy and "open", Ichose to spend some extra money on woodmaterials than just using themuch cheaper gridwalls... And sure enough, he always sleeps and spendstime in either the small "bedroom" up in the left corner, or on thebigger 2. floor up to the right. I've never seen him spend time on thelargest 1. floor, except when he goes in or out of the cage (orapartment ).


----------



## NZminilops

Hey silverie, nah I didn't get it in the end,but I am currently stealing the idea and making one of my own! HopeJohn doesn't mind but it was such a great hutch.


----------



## Silverie

Cool  this is one that i want to build, forwhen i get a bunny http://images.andale.com/f2/105/107/18920724/1143218150423_DSCF0341.JPG


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Silverie wrote:*


> Cool  this is one that i want to build, for when i get abunny http://images.andale.com/f2/105/107/18920724/1143218150423_DSCF0341.JPG


hey thats the one that i want to build to! they have them on ebay


----------



## Silverie

yep! that's where the picture is from  andsomehow i don't think they would ship one to New Zealand! Soi'll have to convince my darest daddy to build me one


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Silverie wrote:*


> yep! that's where the picture is from  and somehow i don'tthink they would ship one to New Zealand! So i'll have toconvince my darest daddy to build me one


lol...i gotta do the same thing..or learn how to build one:shock:


----------



## Jessacat

Man, some of those cages make me want to morphto bunny size so I can explore them! Great work, many of themare so creative!
I just posted these two pictures in the introduction post but I'm not really sure how oftian you guys look through that..
so here they are..






This is Steak's hutch, built by my roommate's dad. He used to share it with another bunny but now it's his own.
Sorry I couldn't get a full on shot, it fits snugly in my closet andthe doors open all the way don't reveal the whole thing. Thetop extends a bit and hidden is a next box although you can make outthe opening from the picture.

I just got a second rabbit whom I hope will eventaully share that hutch with Steak, but for now she's in this standard cage





Steak's hutch is open whenever I'm home unless he's in a timeout. The new addition (she doesn't even have a name yet:whatevah ) is confined to her cage most of the time, being let out inmy room for exercise when Steak is in the living room. She'spretty tiny and seems content for now.


----------



## Cinnabunny

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> These seem like great cages. Of course, I'm all set with my nifty andslightly precarious NIC cage (I just reinforced it with cable ties,thank goodness), but I drool over this every time I go to the petstore. Anyone have any experience with this one?


This is the cage I bought for Beauty and now Cinnabunny resides in it.I like that the hay bin and water bottle can be moved anywhere. I likethat the food bin is attached to the top floor which encourages her togo up there and eat. So far I like the fact that I can easily cleanthe bottom of the cage but she continues to be a young bunnyand is pooping and peeing in the bed area. That isn't good because thesides of the bottom aren't high enough to stop her pee from going overthe edge. A triangle little box fits fine in the cage and I hope toconvince her to use one corner of the bottom so that I can put it inthere. The top of the cage opens as well the side. The doors are a goodsize and make getting her out very easy.

I do realize that we have to take her out and put her in every time sheis loose but this is ok in our house. With two little boys I want toknow when she is out. She is small, and hopefully won't be TOO big. Wewill work on ways to allow her more freedom as we get used to takingcare of her.

I'll post some pictures of her in the cage when I take them.


----------



## Pipp

This is Sherry, the FOSTERbun's home. She'salittle 'tub aggressive'. 






The view from above (standing on the toilet seat).When she's in 'lockdown' mode, I take the board off and put it uprightagainst the tub, and there's another board (or a two-panel high NICfence) that blocks the rest of it.


----------



## Jenni

Cinnabunny, 

That's a very nice cage. I'll be interested to know how it works out once Cinnabunny gets settled in.

Jenni + Gretchen Bun


----------



## TrixieRabbit

My husband and I just finished building Trix anew home. We got the grids at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Costco, Staples,Wal-Mart and Office Max didn't have ANY! It was $14.95 for a pack of 16grids. They also had 1 box with 25 grids for $20.
We then went to Home Depot and bought plywood and peel-and-stick linoleum tiles. The tiles were $17 for a case of 45 tiles. 
My husband zip-tied the plywood for the 2 upper levels to the grids ofeach level by drilling holes in the wood and zip-tying them to thegrids. It makes the rest of the cage a lot more stable as well. Wecovered the tops of the plywood with the linoleum tiles....
The zip ties were only $7 for about 1000 ties! We put wheels on thebottom of the base and also zip-tied the bottom edge of the cage to thebase to keep it from folding in. We used 2x2's for support. The tophinges up in the middle to open and close, and the front 2 verticalgrids also open. We used metal binder clips to hold the doors closed,they were FREE and work GREAT!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thats a nice cage trixierabbit...i also usedthe linoleum tiles on our cage like that, but ours didnt have any peeland stick...i think we're going to change to something else...ourbuns dont slip or anything, but i think it would be better withsomething else


----------



## maherwoman

Yeah, I like the idea of using the tiles,too. I think my husband and I might join you in thatidea! We've had the hardest time trying to come up withsomething that's easier to clean out than what we currently have setup...and that sounds perfect! 

P.S. Does she slip around much when she runs around?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

peapoo and petey dont slip aroundmuch...sometimes when they get really excited their feet might slip alittle, but most of the time theyre ok...ive just got to find biggertiles...the ones i have are 12x12in. and the nic cubes are 14x14


----------



## Eve

Here is a photo of Rodney's cage


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Yeah, I like the idea of using the tiles, too. Ithink my husband and I might join you in that idea! We've hadthe hardest time trying to come up with something that's easier toclean out than what we currently have set up...and that soundsperfect!
> 
> P.S. Does she slip around much when she runs around?




Hi! I posted on my other thread today....the peel-n-stick linoleumtiles were VERY slippery and Trix wasn't going up to the other floorsof her cage.
After reading Laura's response about using peg board (rough side up)for the other floors, I went to Home Depot and bought a HUGE piece for$10. I had it cut to size (they do it free there) and then justattached it to the grids with zip ties. The holes are already there, soNO DRILLING needed!
It's lightweight, works like a charm, and VERY inexpensive. It's alsomade from compressed wood chips (as per Laura) so it's better thanlinoleum if you bunny likes to chew like mine does!

I HIGHLY recommend peg board! 

OH....Maherwoman, I kept the linoleum tiles on the bottom part of hercage only, because its easier to wipe up any mess such as urine(sometimes she misses her box when she scoots her hiney right up to theedge) and water (when I change her water bottle it leaks a little)
I put down a large seagrass mat on the lower level for her to hang outon. She LOVES it! I got it in "Natural" at Bed Bath and Beyond for$10 for the 19" x 30" mat.





Here is the link:http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&amp;SKU=108220&amp;RN=52


----------



## peapoo_bunny

this is how peapoo and petey's cages are rightnow...i had to divide the nic cage in half, and they switch sideseveryday..one sides a little smaller than the other


----------



## maherwoman

*Oh, VERY cool. So you still havethe linoleum tiles, just under the mats now, and you have the pegboardon her upper levels? Did I get that right? Thatpegboard is so inexpensive! I feel like I just hit thejackpot!! 

TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ilike the idea of using the tiles, too. I think my husband andI might join you in that idea! We've had the hardest timetrying to come up with something that's easier to clean out than whatwe currently have set up...and that sounds perfect!
> 
> P.S. Does she slip around much when she runs around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I posted on my other thread today....the peel-n-stick linoleumtiles were VERY slippery and Trix wasn't going up to the other floorsof her cage.
> After reading Laura's response about using peg board (rough side up)for the other floors, I went to Home Depot and bought a HUGE piece for$10. I had it cut to size (they do it free there) and then justattached it to the grids with zip ties. The holes are already there, soNO DRILLING needed!
> It's lightweight, works like a charm, and VERY inexpensive. It's alsomade from compressed wood chips (as per Laura) so it's better thanlinoleum if you bunny likes to chew like mine does!
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend peg board!
> 
> OH....Maherwoman, I kept the linoleum tiles on the bottom part of hercage only, because its easier to wipe up any mess such as urine(sometimes she misses her box when she scoots her hiney right up to theedge) and water (when I change her water bottle it leaks a little)
> I put down a large seagrass mat on the lower level for her to hang outon. She LOVES it! I got it in "Natural" at Bed Bath and Beyond for$10 for the 19" x 30" mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&amp;SKU=108220&amp;RN=52
Click to expand...


----------



## maherwoman

*WOW!! How colorful...and look atall those toys!! Your Rodney must have SO MUCH FUN inthere! 

Eve wrote: *


> Here is a photo of Rodney's cage


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *Oh, VERY cool. So you still have the linoleumtiles, just under the mats now, and you have the pegboard on her upperlevels? Did I get that right? That pegboard is soinexpensive! I feel like I just hit the jackpot!!
> 
> *





Yes, i still have the linoleum tiles stuck onto the base of the cage, with the straw mat over it in the corner. 

The whole base is 1/2" thick plywood covered with the peel-n-sticklinoleum tiles. My husband also put a "lip" edge all around the base tokeep the cage from sliding off. The cage fits perfectly into the baseand won't slide around. In addition, to keep the bottom edges of thecage from sliding out on the front and sides, we drilled a couple ofholes and zip-tied the bottom parts of the cage to the base. We didntput an edge on the front part of the base so that we can open the doorin the front of the cage.

We also put wheels on the bottom so we can easily move the cage around the room.
You dont HAVE to put tiles on the base of the cage. You may even savemoney by using the peg board, but I found that the plywood provides asturdier foundation for the entire cage than just grids covered withpeg board. The peg board, in my opinion, works best for the otherlevels, since they really aren't supporting the weight of the wholecage, just the bunny herself. BUT, if you use the peg board over theplywood instead of the linoleum, you can buy a plastic place mat andput it under the litterbox and water bottle to keep the spills fromgetting on the peg board.


----------



## Nessa1487

Skippys new home!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my gosh...those are such good ideas. I'll bring them up with my husband and see what he thinks.

Another idea. I've been trying to think of some way to set upMaisie's cage to either be something I can sweep out (with Maisieundoubtedly chasing and biting the broom...lol) or I can put together adrawer-type thing under her cage.

I found an underbed drawer that looks like it might be sturdy enough (Iwould have to put two of them side-by-side for it to be the rightsize). I was thinking I could either cut out most of the top,or four squares of the plastic on top, so her droppings just fall rightthrough the mats and the wire bottom of her cage and I just have toempty the drawers every few days. Judging by the link below,do you guys think it looks sturdy enough to hold her cage (and possiblyFlower's on top)? I could even build a wood lift type thingunderneath so the weight of the cage isn't completely on the drawers.

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=175&amp;PRODID=69600

Another thing I was thinking of (because my husband is handy...butresistive to doing such at home) is buying a carpet dolly (pictureenclosed) to put under each cage, if they both sit on the floor, so Icould just wheel the cage off it's normal spot, and sweepunderneath. 

http://www.acecasters.com/products/handtrucks&amp;dollies.html

Actually, looking at these, I don't know why I can't just persuade myhusband to create something of the same darn thing (which we can makethe RIGHT size) out of four pieces of wood and four caster wheels.

Lol...I'll let ya know.


----------



## Jenni

I love Rodney's cage. Somewhere in Gretchen's bunny fantasies she will have that cage.

Here's her current abode...so humble. 






But it works. It is a large dog crate that I bought atWalmart. I made her a shelf by drilling holes in a pine boardand attaching it to the bars with zipties. 


Her cage rarely looks this clean. What is it aboutbuns? As soon as you clean their cages, they go in there andthrow everything around so its nice and messy--just the way they likeit.


----------



## naturestee

Nessa, is that a Leith Petwerks cage?It looks awesome! They're so expensive, but they're one ofthe few producers of cages for rabbits that I would actually use.


----------



## Bunni

*dmmcnair wrote: *


> And I know this is a bunny forum, but I just finished Madi's new habitat. There are two sides to it since I plan on getting her some friends. One side is for the boys and the other side is for the girls. Madi just moved in this morning and she seems to be enjoying it, although she won't go to the second story.


This is a wonderful creative home!


----------



## Bunni

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> *NightPoet00 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These seem like great cages. Of course, I'm all set with my nifty and slightly precarious NIC cage (I just reinforced it with cable ties, thank goodness), but I drool over this every time I go to the pet store. Anyone have any experience with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cage I bought for Beauty and now Cinnabunny resides in it. I like that the hay bin and water bottle can be moved anywhere. I like that the food bin is attached to the top floor which encourages her to go up there and eat. So far I like the fact that I can easily clean the bottom of the cage but she continues to be a young bunny and is pooping and peeing in the bed area. That isn't good because the sides of the bottom aren't high enough to stop her pee from going over the edge. A triangle little box fits fine in the cage and I hope to convince her to use one corner of the bottom so that I can put it in there. The top of the cage opens as well the side. The doors are a good size and make getting her out very easy.
> 
> I do realize that we have to take her out and put her in every time she is loose but this is ok in our house. With two little boys I want to know when she is out. She is small, and hopefully won't be TOO big. We will work on ways to allow her more freedom as we get used to taking care of her.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of her in the cage when I take them.
Click to expand...

This is th cage i bought from petco for my bunnies Mocha and Sungura...


----------



## aurora369

I just built a cage for my foster rabbit and her babies. It's a 2 x 4 NIC condo. With a shelf across the back. To support the shelf, I used L shaped shelf supports, and just zip-tieded them in.





























--Dawn


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Adding some more detailed pics of Trixie's cage. The directions on how I made it are in her bunny blog. 






Top hinges open:






Side of cage:






Trix "sunbathing" on the penthouse level:


----------



## manda

i didnt clean my cages before i took the picture, like most of you guys did. and my cages are deffinally not as cool looking as most of yours. but here they are anyway


----------



## afromation

TrixieRabbit* wrote: *


> Adding some more detailed pics of Trixie's cage. The directions on how I made it are in her bunny blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top hinges open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side of cage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trix "sunbathing" on the penthouse level:


 

Trixie, where can I find the bunny blog? I wanted to know what you used for flooring/shelves.


----------



## Spring

Here it is (I think)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12961&forum_id=6&page=2


----------



## Cait

Here is CiCi's cage as of now. In the future she will get a larger cage, but right now she has access to a whole room, so she just sleeps in this.


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Bump!


----------



## Spring

Here's my work-in-progress cage..


----------



## BunnyLover

Wow scarey. Spring that is the exact same layout that I was going to make for CupCake! Except I was going to attach it to her other cage. Well, at least now I can see what it is going to look like. :goodjob

Lissa


----------



## Spring

:shock:! Cool! I was going to attach it to her cage because her cage has a ramp, but I don't have enough room. It was very easy to build .


----------



## Mummel

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> These seem like great cages. Of course, I'm all set with my nifty and slightly precarious NIC cage (I just reinforced it with cable ties, thank goodness), but I drool over this every time I go to the pet store. Anyone have any experience with this one?


 I dont have experience with it but its certainly too small. Also whats the bottom made out of? Is that metal? Each bun needs about 2 square meter of space. I got 2 soon to be 5 and they live in a 10 m2 room on 2 floors. Im about to build a 3rd floor if walmart figures out how to ship the NIC Cubes to germany -_-

Emi


----------



## manda

i just rebuilt my cages. pics soon!


----------



## Cinnabunny

The above cage has a plastic bottom. It is 30 inches long, 20 inches deep, and 14 inches tall. The hutch on the side is 10 inches long, 14 inches deep, and 9 inches tall. Here is the updated cage for Cinnabunny. We started with the above cage because it was bought, and used, before reading this forum. Having been already chewed, and costing WAY TOO much money, we have adapted it. Cinnabunny has grown some but she is still only about three pounds. So far, her cage is where she is during the middle of the day. She is out in the morning, and then for a long time in the evening.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This is Cinnabunny 'zapped' in her cage after a long session of playing.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Cinnabunny peeking out the door showing her favorite foods.[/align]
[align=center]We decided that she would need a way to get out of the cage without us as she got older so we found doggie stairs for a really good price.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]They were just the right height.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Cinnabunny figured it out right away.[/align]
[align=center]We also decided to find a way to make her a playpen so that she could be out when we are home but not under close supervision (I have two small children).[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Cinnabunny's play pen has been great! It is about three NIC panels deep and six panels wide. She is out in the morning and eveningwhen we are home but not able to play with her directly.[/align]
[align=center]We are moving in less than a month and we are still trying to figure out what areas the bunny will have. I'll post them when we have them set![/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## shelldoo

here are some pics of stormy and cookie's cage, they share a large dog cage, but they free range most of the day and use it as their safe space as needed. i still need to get a hay holder, i put it in their bowl, which as you can see makes quite a mess. they also have a small cat carrier they use as a "burrow" we know when they are in the burrow, they are not wanting to be held, or played with.


----------



## shelldoo

and another angle


----------



## peapoo_bunny

:bump


----------



## maherwoman

Cinnabunny...that's ultimately what I want to do for my girls once both of them are spayed...just set aside an entire part of the livingroom for them. I haven't quite figured out what I'll do when the time comes, but I'll keep brainstorming until I come up with something! I'll at the very least combine their cages, but I want them to have even more room than that.


----------



## Runestonez

This is the hutch my hubby made for our bunns. We added the bottom section when we got our 3rd bunn to give them extra room. They have a whole bunn room to themselves so the hutch is really just for sleeping and eating!


----------



## Runestonez

A different view of the same hutch. We covered the floors in arborite so they are easy to clean(especially the bottom level with the litterbox!) but the other floors are all carpeted.


----------



## Jess_sully

I love the hutch! Back when we had fancy rats, they were in a homemade cabinet home that was very similar to the one you have your bunnies in


----------



## Runestonez

This was my hubbys first attempt at building something. So he was VERY proud...the only thing I would change is wheels!! It would be nice to have wheels on it so I can move it easier to steamclean the bunn room! It's on my 'honey-do' list! He did put plexi-glas on the side where the litterbox is which is a lifesaver! Otherwise there would be hay everywhere! If I could find a pan to fit in the bottom I would be tempted to just fill the whole bottom shelf with hay for the bunns!


----------



## Jess_sully

*Runestonez wrote: *


> If I could find a pan to fit in the bottom I would be tempted to just fill the whole bottom shelf with hay for the bunns!


I can only imagine how much the buns would love having all that hay! But... it would DEFINITELY be messy, too! Talk about kicked out hay and stained bunny feet  Maybe I could talk my boyfriend into making another cage like that for my bunny? onder:I wish.


----------



## Runestonez

The base part of the hutch was a cinch..we used an old desk and removed the top. The we got 3/4" ply wood and made a new base, covered it in arborite, and used 1X2 and 1X3 pine to make the rest of the frame. We added the second shelf, covered the open spaces in the front and sides with chicken wire,and then painted it allover the same colour. When we did the bottom we just added another shelf covered with arborite and the 1X2 and 1X3 pine again...Voila! It took about a weekend to do it!

This is a pic of thehutch before we added the bottom shelf...the bunns needed a long ramp to get up to the hutch. And we stored their food and supplies onthe bottom, but they would chew holes inthe baskets and try to getintotheir food...apparently it tastes better right out of the bag!


----------



## Jess_sully

The storage idea on the bottom was a good idea, but I can see how tempting it would be for the buns to rob their food bags Our rat cage had storage on the bottom too, but we made doors for it that had wire mesh windows, so they were furry-burglar proof! That ramp definitely looked a bit long for your buns, though. I'm sure they love the extra shelf


----------



## Elf Mommy

That is SO gorgeous! What a great job your hubby did on building it!


----------



## Hollie

Here's my cage; 







The water bottle's since been moved to the top floor. The bottom folds down so that that whole portion of the cage is open, and the top half does the same for easy cleaning access. It measures 120x100x50cm, with each floor being 50cm high.


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance:

:bunnydance:Ringo and Connor have the same set up.:bunnydance:

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/img023.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/img022.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/img024.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/ringo.jpg

:bunnydance:Teresa is perfect for her tiny self.:bunnydance:

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Teresa/img038.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Teresa/img037.jpg

:bunnydance:Samantha as and x-pen:bunnydance:

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/2f5d.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/FH000027.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/FH000026.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/FH000024.jpg

:bunnydance:


----------

